
Emails expose close ties between Hillary and accused war criminal Henry Kissinger - nafizh
http://www.salon.com/2016/01/12/emails_expose_close_ties_between_hillary_clinton_and_accused_war_criminal_henry_kissinger/
======
smt88
There is no story here. A small percentage of the text is devoted to a tiny
amount of correspondence that proves nothing, and the rest of it is criticism
of Kissinger (which is obviously not new).

The "ties" are basically the bare minimum you'd expect between Kissinger and
any Secretary of State. They seemed to communicate impersonally and only every
few years, and they also seemed to see each other in impersonal ways.

